# Urns



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Just received my urn for my boy. I think it honors him and how much I love him and miss him.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That's beautiful.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

That is lovely. Where did you find It? So sorry for your loss!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

maxtmill said:


> That is lovely. Where did you find It? So sorry for your loss!



German Shepherd Figurine Cremation Urn - Engravable - Perfect Memorials


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

This is gorgeous, though I think looking at this would make me cry more than looking at the fancy wooden box I have Nitro's ashes in.


----------



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

Its beautiful and the inscription is lovely. So sorry for your loss.


----------

